# secondary structure



## Laura SE April 2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm paying close attention to the exam specs this time around because overlooking parts came back and bit me on my first attempt.

Anyway, one of the afternoon problems on the lateral day is listed as being (I'll quote):

"General analysis (e.g., existing structures, secondary structures, nonbuilding structures, and/or computer verification)"

For both existing structures, and nonbuilding structures, I have found portions of ASCE 7 and/or IBC specifying requirements.

No such luck with secondary structures. I have yet to even find an authoritative definition. Any clues or information would be very welcome here.

Thanks very much!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 23, 2012)

Laura,

Secondary structures are items they do not impact the LFRS of the main building. Basically, they components of buildings.

They can be a water tower ontop of a building, an exterior canopy attached to a building, a bearing wall in the middle of a steel moment frame building, or even the cladding of the building.

I hope this helps!


----------



## andyrich (Jul 23, 2012)

These secondary structures are the type of questions that are difficult to prepare for because it opens up the possibilities to just about anything. There may be some nuances about the code sections of ASCE, IBC to consider but once you have the loads, the analysis of the FBD is no different...


----------



## dakota_79 (Jul 27, 2012)

What those guys said. These areas are really places where you can focus on showing off your engineering judgement, as opposed to ability to find prescriptive stuff in the codes.

Any analysis stuff is still the same: loads, load paths, capacity, serviceability, constructability.


----------

